# لكل الطلبه .. الوقت قصير والامتحانان قربت



## فقاقيع الهواء (13 مايو 2007)

الوقت مقصر والامتحانات تقترب

نيافة الأنبا مكاريوس

لاشك أن أوقات الامتحانات تكون أياماً مجهدة يتثقّل فيها الإنسان 
بأفكار كثيرةمثل الخوف من الفشل أو عدم القدرة على التفوق، 
لاسيما أولئك الذين لسبب أو لآخرلم يستذكروا دروسهم بشكل جيد،
أو ليسوا على المستوى المطلوب، ولاشك أيضاً أن الشيطان 
ينتهز مثل هذه الفرص لكى يحارب ويشكك ويحاول إدخال اليأس إلى قلوب الطلبة .. 
وهو يدرك جيداً أن الله محب وأنه فى جميع الأحوال ’يحب أولاده: الأبرار والأشرار،
المجتهدين والكسالى، ويكافئ الذي تعب، 
بينما يلمس القلوب المجروحة والكسيرة، لمسة حانية، 
ويحول كل شيء لخير الإنسان. 
ومع كل ذلك فالأيام القليلة المتبقية يمكننا أن ننجز فيها الكثير،

فإن يوماً واحداً مباركاً كافٍ لأن نحقق فيه الكثير بما يعادل إنجاز أسابيع كاملة، 
فإذا طلب الإنسان من الله أن يمنحه الاستنارة والذاكرة 
والتركيز فإنه بإمكانه أن يحصّل الكثير في هذا الوقت القصير، 
لأنه ليس بكيل يعطى الله الروح (يو 3: 34).

ويقول الآباء " أنه يمكن لإنسان أن يحقق فى ساعة واحدة
ما لايقدر آخر أن يحققه في شهور، 
ذلك إذا كانت نية الأول نشيطة بينما نية الآخر متوانية " 
ليس المطلوب منكم تحقيق نجاحاً بعينه، وإنما أن تتعبوا قدر طاقتكم، 
والله سوف يفرّح قلوبكم .. 
أقول ذلك لأن البعض يضعون أمامهم فوق المكتب أكداس الكتب
المطلوب منهم استذكار ما فيها، فيتمثل أمام أعينهم القدر الهائل المتراكم عليهم:
مقارنة بالوقت القليل المتبقي، 
ويظنون أنهم مهما اجتهدوا ومهما بذلوا من جهد فلن يستطيعوا تغطية كل هذا ..
فيصيبهم اليأس ويقعدهم عن العمل. 

ويرد في سير الآباء أن شخصاً طلب من ابنيه العمل فى حقوله،
حيث طلب من كل منهما أن يحصد مساحة من الأرض (قد تصل إلى فدان). 
أما الأول فقد نظر إلى المساحة الشاسعة وقال فى نفسه :
" وهل يقدر انسان مثلى أن يحصد مثل هذه المساحة كلها فى يوم واحد !؟ ".
وظن في نفسه أن أبوه إنما أراد أن ُيشعره بالعجز والضعف ليس إلاّ ..
فتضايق وحزن فى نفسه ومن الحزن استلقى ونام فى الحقل.
أما الابن الآخر فقد قال لنفسه :
" لاشك أنه من الصعب على إنسان إنجاز هذا العمل في يوم واحد، 
ولكني أعمل قدر طاقتي وهذا هو المطلوب بالفعل منى .. 
بل وهذا أيضاً ما ُيسعد أبي ". واتضح أن الأب بالفعل لم يكن يقصد إنجاز العمل، 
بقدر ما كان يقصد أن يعمل كل منهما بقدر استطاعته... 

لاشك أن الذي قصر في حضور المحاضرات أو السكاشن، هو مخطئ. لاسيّما إذا لم يكن له عذر حقيقي في ذلك.. ولكن يجب أن نكون موضوعيين،
فالتفكير فيما مرّ هو مضيعة للوقت ويسبب الألم والحسرة،
ولكن الذي في استطاعتنا الآن هو إنقاذ ما يمكن إنقاذه،
وقد يكون فى الجهد المركّز الذي نبذله الآن، النجاح والخروج من المأزق.
في حين أن التقاعس بداعي أنه لا فائدة ُترجى من الاستذكار، 
هو ضعف واستسلام لا مبرر له.  

لقد كان الابن الضال حكيماً عندما قرر قائلاً " أقوم الآن " .. 
حقيقى أنه أضاع الكثير من الوقت فى الكورة بعيداً عن أبيه وبيته،
ولكن ليس من الحكمة أن تزداد الأمور تعقيداً وينزف أكثر ويضيع أكثر.. 
بل ينقذ ما يمكن إنقاذه . 
كذلك وكيل الظلم (لوقا 16) وكان وكيلاً لرجل أعمال 
ولكن البعض وشى به أنه ظالم ويبدد أموال سيده،
والذي قرر فصله من عمله .. 
لم يفكر كيف حدث هذا ومن هو الخائن الذى وشى به، 
ولكن كان موضوعياً بحيث فكر فى وسيلة للخروج من الأزمة،
وخلال أيام استطاع تغيير الأمر. 
دع عنك الإحباط وصغر النفس وابدأ والله قادر أن يبارك في القليل وُيفرح قلبك.
حقًا يقول الكتاب "الفرس معد ليوم الحرب أما النصرة فمن الرب" (أمثال 21: 31). 

مكاريوس. الأسقف العام – ديسمبر 2005م

من الاخر محدش ليه حجه واقعدوا ذاكروا
​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: لكل الطلبه .. الوقت قصير والامتحانان قربت*

*وعظة جميلة

و ربنا مع كل اللى بيمتحنوا و يا رب ينجحوا و بتفوق

شكرآ يا مينا على الموضوع المفيد جدآ دا

ربنا يباركك و يعوضك​*


----------



## فادية (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: لكل الطلبه .. الوقت قصير والامتحانان قربت*

ميرسي على الموضوع الجميل يا فقاقيع 
ربنا معاكم كلكم وان شا الله تنجحو وتجبولنا الحلاوة 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## candy shop (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: لكل الطلبه .. الوقت قصير والامتحانان قربت*

كلام جميل يا فقاقيع الهوا

ربنا معاك ومع كل اللى بيمتحنوا

وربنا يوفقكوا كلكوا وتغرحونا وتعملولنا حفله كبيره يارب يفرح الكل

شكراااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## ارووجة (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: لكل الطلبه .. الوقت قصير والامتحانان قربت*

*انا مخنوقة كتير  كان علي امتحان اليوم  ودرست  كويس  علشانه    ورحت المدرسة
طلع  وقت الامتحان  وقت ابكر  مش في الساعة اللي رحت  فيها  والوقت اللي رحت فيه كان وقت امتحان تاني وراح عليي امتحاني  مو عارفة ليش هيك صاااااار معي افففففف والله مخنوقة  
شكرا على الموضوع اخي *


----------



## فقاقيع الهواء (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: لكل الطلبه .. الوقت قصير والامتحانان قربت*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *وعظة جميلة
> 
> و ربنا مع كل اللى بيمتحنوا و يا رب ينجحوا و بتفوق
> 
> ...



ربنا يخليكى يافراشه انا فعلا عجبتنى جدا
لانها بتدى امل حتى فى الفرصه الاخيره 
علشان عدو الخير ما يحاربش حد باليأس 
وانا وكل اخواتى اللى فى المنتدى اللى بيمتحنوا محتاجين صلواتكم
وميرسى بجد على مشاركتك الجميله يا احلى فراشه
:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: 
​


----------



## فقاقيع الهواء (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: لكل الطلبه .. الوقت قصير والامتحانان قربت*



فادية قال:


> ميرسي على الموضوع الجميل يا فقاقيع
> ربنا معاكم كلكم وان شا الله تنجحو وتجبولنا الحلاوة
> ربنا يباركك



ميرسى ليكى  انتى على دعواتك الحلوه يا فاديه
وفعلا احنا اليومين دول محتاجين
 كميه صلوات كتييييييييييييره جداااااااااااااااااااااا
وانتى ربنا بيحبك وهيستجيب ليكى اكتر منى 
فبليز صليلى كتيييييييييييييييييييير
:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: 
​


----------



## فقاقيع الهواء (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: لكل الطلبه .. الوقت قصير والامتحانان قربت*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> كلام جميل يا فقاقيع الهوا
> 
> ربنا معاك ومع كل اللى بيمتحنوا
> 
> ...




يا سلام من عينى الاتنين ده انا هعمل حفله للصبح
 ووزع حاجه ساقعه لكل المنتدى حتى الزوار
ده يوم ما اخلص الامتحانات والنتيجه تظهر واجيب الامتياز 
واشوف الجيش واخد اعفاء والاقى بنت الحلال واتجوز 
واجيب عيلين تلاته كده ويكبروا كده واجوزهم ..... 
بس ياستى ندر عليا لما اخلص الحاجات دى ..
طبعا هكون انا اللى خلصت وموت كمان فتعملوا بقى انتوا 
الحفله بأسمى 
:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: 
​


----------



## فقاقيع الهواء (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: لكل الطلبه .. الوقت قصير والامتحانان قربت*



ارووجة قال:


> *انا مخنوقة كتير  كان علي امتحان اليوم  ودرست  كويس  علشانه    ورحت المدرسة
> طلع  وقت الامتحان  وقت ابكر  مش في الساعة اللي رحت  فيها  والوقت اللي رحت فيه كان وقت امتحان تاني وراح عليي امتحاني  مو عارفة ليش هيك صاااااار معي افففففف والله مخنوقة
> شكرا على الموضوع اخي *



يااااااااااااااااااااااه 
معلش يا ارووجه 
كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير 
وعلى فكره دى حصلت معايا فعلا 
وصدقينى ربنا ستر ونجحت 
متقلقيش ربنا اكيد هيدبر لانك انتى تعبتى فى الماده
وانتى ممكن تبقى تعملى جدول كبير وعلقيه عندك 
زى مابعمل كده 
وابقى طمنينا عليكى بقى
وثقى فعلا فى عمل ربنا
:new5: :new5: :new5: :new5: :new5: 
​


----------

